# To be named... 1436



## theyyounggun (Aug 10, 2012)

I finally got it! It has quite a bit of work to be done to it. But I like it because it is my Uncles old boat that taught me how to bass fish. Or considering that I cant catch anything right now its my uncles that got me hooked on fishing. :mrgreen: 
I dont know what brand it is. Im gonna ask him tommorow.
I need to get a trailer and OB for it still.


My plans to it are:
strip everything out
get all of the glue off
sand all of the paint off
fill it with water to find the leaks
fix the leaks
tear out the transom?
prime it
paint it
probably steelflex
deck out the front
electrical(12v plug x2,nav lights,front light,bilge,)
plumbing 
carpet
seats
pole holders
trolling motor
fish finder
the kitchen sink

Sorry the pics are blurry they were obviously at dark and with my Iphone. Once I get some sawhorses built they will be in the garage with the good camera.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 11, 2012)

im excited! it sounds like its gonna be a great project!


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 11, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> im excited! it sounds like its gonna be a great project!


Thanks!


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 11, 2012)

Any of you have ideas for names?


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 11, 2012)

Im going to buy all of my stuff at either BPS, walmart, Lowes, HD and James town distributors. But where and what kind of carpet should I get?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 11, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Im going to buy all of my stuff at either BPS, walmart, and James town distributors. But where and what kind of carpet should I get?




lowes and home depot both have outdoor carpet that looks and works pretty good... lowes has the "fake grass" stuff in different colors too.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 12, 2012)

Well Ive been workin on it today. My goal is to get all the carpet off. Rod Holders, bow eye, wood out of bench, glue scraped off, and all screws removed.

What type of foam do I need to buy at lowes to cut up and place in there. Is it the pink sheets?

Ill upload the rest of the pics tonight. It takes a while to resize all of them in Irfanview! Are there any tips or tricks to do it quicker?


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 12, 2012)

Got everything out today. And did the water test. Found two leaks. Im gonna put another layer of O.D. Green on the outside and the inside. Im going to look at a trailer tommorow. Im gonna run by lowes tommorow and get some JB weld and 5200 to seal the leaks and some of the other loose screws.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 13, 2012)

looks like you have been doing some serious work!!! feels good doesnt it...


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes. Yes it does! I have more pics to upload once my Internet is fixed. I'm doing everything from my phone. Do I need the pink foam?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 13, 2012)

alot of guys put the foam under their decking... i havent done it on any of mine yet but i also havent cut into my benches and pulled out the foam that is in there either... it definately wouldnt hurt to have it under there!


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 13, 2012)

Yea I know that. But isn't the pink sheets best? Or I may just go get some of the blocks free from tractor supply.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 13, 2012)

i dont really know if the pink sheets are best? from what i have read on other peoples build they say to get hi density foam... so if you can get free high density foam from tractor supply then thats what i would do!


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 13, 2012)

Yea that's what I figured. And then use the money that I save to buy more bait! :lol:


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 14, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Yea I know that. But isn't the pink sheets best? Or I may just go get some of the blocks free from tractor supply.




The pink and blue sheets (blue for sure) are closed cell foam. Lowes carries the blue sheets, but I can only find the 5200 at HD, something to consider if your consolidating trips. BTW, the 5200 at BPS is now $17 compared to $6 at HD.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 14, 2012)

Ictalurus said:


> theyyounggun said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I know that. But isn't the pink sheets best? Or I may just go get some of the blocks free from tractor supply.
> ...


Thanks! I went by lowes and picked up some JB weld, WD, stainless hardware, stainless screws, and wire brush. I think I'm going to get my foam from tractor supply since its free. I was looking f or 5200 at lowes and they did not have it like you said. HD isn't to far away from my house. I'll probably try to run by tonight.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 14, 2012)

Well ive decided to make the bench a livewell. Im going to pick my trailer up hopefully tommorow night. Im gonna repaint it and do a couple of upgrades. It kind of stinks that it is a 1-7/8" ball but its worth it just to buy another hitch since its only $200





And like a said I have some more pics to upload but my internet is out. Ill get some up when it is fixed


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 14, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Well ive decided to make the bench a livewell. Im going to pick my trailer up hopefully tommorow night. Im gonna repaint it and do a couple of upgrades. It kind of stinks that it is a 1-7/8" ball but its worth it just to buy another hitch since its only $200
> 
> 
> 
> ...





you gonna make the bench a real full livewell or just a recirculating well like it did? i am interested in seeing what you come up with!


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 14, 2012)

I havent completly decided yet. It wouldnt be contantly pulling in new water but I think im gonna make it where I could pull some in whenever I wanted. idk yet though. I just cant decided if its worth putting another hole in my hull


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 16, 2012)

Ive finally got the benches cleaned up. I decided that I am going to make the bench a livewell. Ive been pricing aluminum for it but I think I can get some scraps from my friend. I have to get a couple spots welded this weekend at my grandpas. Since the insidesides of the boat wont be covered in carpet what kind of paint/primer do I need? I uncovered the capacity plate and the transom seems to be in pretty good shape. It is still solid. I am going to build a transom saver to put on it though to help it out a little. 


The capacity plate reads:
2 people
340lbs
20 h.p. outboard


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 16, 2012)

Ive been out prepping for JB. Found a crack that I did not know about. JB will fix it up pretty good though.



I happened to come accross the plate that was by the right transom cap. Can someone point me in the direction where I could look these number/letters to find out what make it is.


----------



## JRyno10 (Aug 16, 2012)

I saw you were thinking about what to do about a livewell. I stumbled upon this one day at walmart and I was wondering if this would interest you. I do not own one nor have I ever seen one being used in person, but it seems to be able to play many roles: fill/empty & aerate live well, wash down boat, bilge pump. I have considered buying it many times but haven't just because I do not really need a live well, however the wash down & bilge would be nice.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Super-Saver-12V-Livewell-Kit/16503166
Super Saver 12V Livewell Kit:

12V aeration and pump system
Fills, aerates and empties any livewell from the water supply
Adjusts to any size of insulated chest, livewell or container
Produces 99.5-percent saturation of dissolved oxygen
Spray bar mounts with suction cups
Fits both round and rectangular livewells
Can be used for wash down or as an emergency bilge pump
Aerates 20-25 gallons of water
Works with fresh and salt water
Kit includes: 500gph pump, suction cups, 10' copper battery clip cord, 2 aeration spray heads, mounting brackets. 5.5' flexible tubing, fish foam filter, stainless steel screws and suction cups for mounting


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 16, 2012)

JRyno10 said:


> I saw you were thinking about what to do about a livewell. I stumbled upon this one day at walmart and I was wondering if this would interest you. I do not own one nor have I ever seen one being used in person, but it seems to be able to play many roles: fill/empty & aerate live well, wash down boat, bilge pump. I have considered buying it many times but haven't just because I do not really need a live well, however the wash down & bilge would be nice.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Super-Saver-12V-Livewell-Kit/16503166
> Super Saver 12V Livewell Kit:
> ...



Thanks! I may have to look into it.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok well ive changed my mind again. Just like I know i will do many more times. Ive decided that I am not going to spend all of the time and money to do the livewell cause Im gonna sell the boat not to long after I am done with it. Ive decided that I want a 16ft allweld. 8) So im going to just go back to the original plan and fill it with foam.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm gonna be going to lowes today to get some paint. Can you use galvanized hardware?


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 17, 2012)

Ive been out wirewheeling all of the flakey spots off/scuffing it up some. Heres what I picked up at Lowes. I went ahead and primed and painted the bow eye. The paint matches pretty good!  

Ive had the can pistol grip for awhile. It is DEFINATLY worth the money.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 17, 2012)

Got some JB weld done...


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 18, 2012)

Can you use galvanized hardware on a tinny?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 18, 2012)

ive been using galvanized... havent heard or seen anything bad about it?


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks. I hope my work turns out half as good as yours


----------



## mallenmanson (Aug 18, 2012)

Great idea on the additional foam! I can snag sheets from work.

On the subject of the boat's name....taking your username into consideration.....gots to be Blaze of Glory!!!!


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 18, 2012)

mallenmanson said:


> Great idea on the additional foam! I can snag sheets from work.
> 
> On the subject of the boat's name....taking your username into consideration.....gots to be Blaze of Glory!!!!


Thanks! I'm just not the best person at comin up with names. I'll adventually get one though


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 18, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Thanks. I hope my work turns out half as good as yours




wow... thank you!!! i learned last night that you cant rush it! lol... i had to throw away a whole sheet of plywood cause my first cuts for the front deck were WAY off! lol... measure, measure, and measure again!  your on the right path! i cant wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## mcateercustom (Aug 19, 2012)

You should have borrowed my board stretcher! :mrgreen:


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 19, 2012)

thats funny right there! haha...


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 19, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Ive been out wirewheeling all of the flakey spots off/scuffing it up some. Heres what I picked up at Lowes. I went ahead and primed and painted the bow eye. The paint matches pretty good!
> 
> Ive had the can pistol grip for awhile. It is DEFINATLY worth the money.




Thats exactly what I used on my boat. Make sure you wear a good respirator when using that self etching primer. I didnt #-o


----------



## Team Cornmeal (Aug 19, 2012)

Definitely go with the high density styrofoam. If water gets in the boat the pink stuff will absorb the water and become waterlogged. Even though the HD can get water logged if left under water. example leaving plug in while boat is sitting outside in a rain storm. The HD will release water and dry out faster. 
If you remember back in the day, most floating boat houses, duck blinds had the HD foam under them. Even the some metal pontoons where filled with the HD foam.

Carpet: I agree, Lowes and Home Depot has a great selection of outdoor carpet. I prefer the Gray color due to the fact that when it fades it still looks good vs a dark color like blue or reds.

Just my thoughts


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 19, 2012)

Team Cornmeal said:


> Definitely go with the high density styrofoam. If water gets in the boat the pink stuff will absorb the water and become waterlogged. Even though the HD can get water logged if left under water. example leaving plug in while boat is sitting outside in a rain storm. The HD will release water and dry out faster.
> If you remember back in the day, most floating boat houses, duck blinds had the HD foam under them. Even the some metal pontoons where filled with the HD foam.
> 
> Carpet: I agree, Lowes and Home Depot has a great selection of outdoor carpet. I prefer the Gray color due to the fact that when it fades it still looks good vs a dark color like blue or reds.
> ...




Conrmeal is right about the home depot selection on carpet. I just ordered mine from there.

Nice bass cornmeal!!!


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 19, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> theyyounggun said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been out wirewheeling all of the flakey spots off/scuffing it up some. Heres what I picked up at Lowes. I went ahead and primed and painted the bow eye. The paint matches pretty good!
> ...


Aww yes thank you


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 19, 2012)

Team Cornmeal said:


> Definitely go with the high density styrofoam. If water gets in the boat the pink stuff will absorb the water and become waterlogged. Even though the HD can get water logged if left under water. example leaving plug in while boat is sitting outside in a rain storm. The HD will release water and dry out faster.
> If you remember back in the day, most floating boat houses, duck blinds had the HD foam under them. Even the some metal pontoons where filled with the HD foam.
> 
> Carpet: I agree, Lowes and Home Depot has a great selection of outdoor carpet. I prefer the Gray color due to the fact that when it fades it still looks good vs a dark color like blue or reds.
> ...


Thank you. I had though that I saw it on another thread.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 19, 2012)

Team Cornmeal said:


> Definitely go with the high density styrofoam. If water gets in the boat the pink stuff will absorb the water and become waterlogged. Even though the HD can get water logged if left under water. example leaving plug in while boat is sitting outside in a rain storm. The HD will release water and dry out faster.
> If you remember back in the day, most floating boat houses, duck blinds had the HD foam under them. Even the some metal pontoons where filled with the HD foam.
> 
> Carpet: I agree, Lowes and Home Depot has a great selection of outdoor carpet. I prefer the Gray color due to the fact that when it fades it still looks good vs a dark color like blue or reds.
> ...


I have always like the dark gray with the army green or any color. I just think it looks sharp 8)


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 19, 2012)

I meant to add that I did pick up a sample of darkgray at Lowes the other day. Im hoping to get to go to HD today to go get some 5200 and look at their carpet. Tractor supply is on the way so hopefully I get to go.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 19, 2012)

Just got done with my second leak test. I am proud to say that after JB I am leak free! \/


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 19, 2012)

Just got done power washing it. It dosent really look like it but I got *ALOT OF CRAP* out of it. Pics will be uploaded tommorow.



Ok. I went to tractor supply and the guy said they do have foam, but they get their shipments in on Wednesdays and they had already threw it all away. :? So im gonna make a trip their wednesday. And instead of using 5200 since once you put it on you cant get it off I am going to just use a tube of silicone.


I have a bunch of holes just on the sides and tops. There not under the water line. What could I use to fill these that way I can sand it down and paint over it.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 21, 2012)

Here are the pics. And like I said I got a TON of junk out. Is there a way to remove the transom without taking the rivets out? Its not the end of the world if I have to but a rivet gun but just trying to save some $$$


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 21, 2012)

cut the old rivets out on the transom and then use nuts/bolts when installing the new one!


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks! I don't know why I didn't think of that since that is how my bench is held in.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 22, 2012)

I was having some trouble drilling out the rivets... any tips?


BTW I picked up my trailer tonight! Got a couple of things im gonna do to it and paint it. The only pic I have is from when I picked it up. Ill take some more tommorow.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 22, 2012)

i like that trailer! has potential! 

as far as the rivets go... i have only had very few come out easily! use the right size drill bit (i used 1/4in) and make sure the bit is sharp! when all else fails use a grinder, a hammer, a pry bar, and whatever else you can throw at it!


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 22, 2012)

I had to remove a decent amount of rivets from my transom. I drilled the heads then popped them off with a flat head screwdriver. Then I punched out the rivet body with a hammer and punch. First few went rough, but once I got the hang of it the rest came out pretty easily. I'm thinking it would have been easier to grind off the back end (mushroomed) then popped the body out with a punch. I'll be trying it this way when I remove my middle bench seat rivets.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 22, 2012)

I was trying that but since theres not a hole to put the bit in it was swimming so I couldnt stay in the center. Im gonna try a little harder tomorow though. I was short on time. I also tried using a crow bar and hammer but wasnt getting far. I tried my dremel but its one of the cheaper ones. It wasnt doing anything.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 22, 2012)

Dangit I just rememberd today is wednesday! #-o  Hopefully tractor supply will still have the foam tommorow.


----------



## mcateercustom (Aug 22, 2012)

I know there is 50 ways to skin a cat but I used a 1 1/2" old antique wood chisel to cut my rivets. Similar to the one pictured here: https://www.dreamstime.com/stock-photography-antique-framing-chisel-image10736752 

Just make sure it is flat against the boat so when you smack it with the shop hammer it doesn't gouge the boat. I literally did all the rivets on my transom in under 2 mins! Popped em right off.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 23, 2012)

Well went out stripped down and powerwashed it. Took alot of pics but found out about the move when I got back on. #-o O well it will be bigger and better!


----------



## Brandon (Aug 23, 2012)

mcateercustom said:


> I know there is 50 ways to skin a cat but I used a 1 1/2" old antique wood chisel to cut my rivets. Similar to the one pictured here: https://www.dreamstime.com/stock-photography-antique-framing-chisel-image10736752
> 
> Just make sure it is flat against the boat so when you smack it with the shop hammer it doesn't gouge the boat. I literally did all the rivets on my transom in under 2 mins! Popped em right off.



That's how i removed my rivets too


----------



## mcateercustom (Aug 23, 2012)

Lol works great for rivets! Not so well on caulk and bondo Took me three hours to get that junk sanded off!! :x


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 25, 2012)

Ive been sanding down the trailer for the worst part. I think ive decided to bed liner it. 1.Because I really like the looks of it. 2.Its not as expensive as I thought. 3.Not as much prep work  


On the other note I havent really worked on the transom but still cant get the rivets.  

Is there any way to get a new capacity plate? mine is pretty tore up.


----------



## mcateercustom (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm going to bed liner my interior too. I love the stuff. Gonna go with a dark gray. It looks so clean! What kind are you doing? I would also like a capacity plate as mine is not there lol! Have you tried a chisel on the rivets? May not work for everyone. If you go that route just try and make sure your only cutting the rivet and not the hull! Great boat BTW!


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 25, 2012)

I found out my neighbor has an angle grinder! So after grinding all of the heads off and punch a couple out I found out they werent what everybody calls rivets. They were something else but I dont know what. My neighbor knew the name and called them something... There harder to punch out cause there hollow and they just expand.

Are they called brads?


Tommorow I will try to get the rest of them punched out. There tricky! I went to walley world and got some stuff from rustoleum to prep the trailer. Im pretty sure Im gonna use the black bedliner in the rattle cans. Any body know roughly how much I would need? I want to do a decent layer.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 25, 2012)

Heres some pics of the trailer...

you think anybody would want the jack in Member Karma if I put it in there?


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 25, 2012)

Ill take some more pics of it after grinding. I ran out of daylight tonight. Got to busy working on the transom.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 26, 2012)

FINALLY got the transom out. There were some of those little raskals that wouldnt drive out.

Got the new transom cut and glued. 2 .5 peices of ply. I picked up the hardware to put it back in to. But I have to paint and everyting before that.


When I was looking at the spray on bed liner tonight I found this. Its almost half the price and it says one of the uses is trailers. Im gonna try it. It looks like it will work good.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 27, 2012)

I would paint the boat and trailer if it would stop raining! Do you spar everything or should I do just the front side so it can breath?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 27, 2012)

cant wait to find out how that undercoating works!!!


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought about puttiing this in a tin as soon as I saw it. I thought it would work pretty good to be built into a deck. $18


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 28, 2012)

love those coolers! who sells them?


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 28, 2012)

Walmart


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 28, 2012)

Just sprayed on some more of the rustoloem rust stuff. In 24 hours it will be ready for some rubber coating!


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 29, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> I would paint the boat and trailer if it would stop raining! Do you spar everything or should I do just the front side so it can breath?



Are you referring to the transom? If so, you want to do both sides.


----------



## DVeasey (Aug 30, 2012)

You want to make sure that you coat both sides and all the edges with a few coats of spar urethane to be sure that it doesn't absorb any water. Also, I'd reccommend hitting the bolts with some 5200 when you attach the new transom to seal them as well. Seal it up good and it'll last you quite a while!


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 30, 2012)

DVeasey said:


> You want to make sure that you coat both sides and all the edges with a few coats of spar urethane to be sure that it doesn't absorb any water. Also, I'd reccommend hitting the bolts with some 5200 when you attach the new transom to seal them as well. Seal it up good and it'll last you quite a while!


That's my plan. Thanks


----------



## Talons (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey dude, that undercoating stuff is GREAT! At undercoating! I use it on all my trailers, except the one I have now because it is in the shop, but it will be undercoated when I get it back.

don't think I would use it on the transom. The reason is because it will, as I remembe it, always be slightly tacky. It is designed to be that way. It is designed to repell water and salt from the underside of cars. When I say salt, I mean the kind they put down when it snows. It is different than an spray on bed liner product which is supposed to dry completely.

If you do use it, please let us all know how it goes and whether it is still the tacky type of formula I remember or if it dries completely.

If you use the bed liner stuff, let us know about that as well.

Good Luck, man!

Talons


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 1, 2012)

Talons said:


> Hey dude, that undercoating stuff is GREAT! At undercoating! I use it on all my trailers, except the one I have now because it is in the shop, but it will be undercoated when I get it back.
> 
> don't think I would use it on the transom. The reason is because it will, as I remembe it, always be slightly tacky. It is designed to be that way. It is designed to repell water and salt from the underside of cars. When I say salt, I mean the kind they put down when it snows. It is different than an spray on bed liner product which is supposed to dry completely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Talons (Sep 2, 2012)

Lucky bastard! 

I have to clean out the shed and the garage! But, I am happy doing that because it will give me some work space! 

Talons


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 2, 2012)

When I got home from a weekend at the lake I sprayed on the can of the coating but it got dark. From what I could tell with the light I liked it. Im going to get 2 more cans tommorow. I also took apart the winch tonight im gonna repaint it. And tommorow I am hopefully going to get the boat primed.

Do small bass (8 inches) usally have sharp teeth? I caught the smallest that I ever have yesterday and that thing tore up my finger! I drew blood...


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 3, 2012)

*CRAP!!!* I went and picked up some more spray at walmart. But this time I got the professional strength. It comes out splochy and drips over eveything I was working good but then it started spraying bubbles. I am going to have to sand it all down and then I am going to get more of the normal stuff. :evil:


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 3, 2012)

Well it actually came out pretty good. I wire wheeled it, sanded with 100 grit sand paper and then painted with krylon satin black. It came out ok. Now I need to do the bunks, lights, and register it.
In some spots it looks like I didnt paint it in the pics but it is painted. It was just weird lighting.


----------



## goat83 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice boat boat project. If you're gonna sell the boat you could skip decking the boat and just put a floor in it. I've got a G3 1436 that has carpeted flooring and it's great. A lot easier to do and replace. You can look at some pics of it in the gallery. If you want better pics let me know I'll take more.


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks. I'm gonna be keeping the boat for a little while. And plus I
Want a bit of practice at it.  

(p.s. that profile pic looks a little familier! 8) )


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 3, 2012)

Well tonight I went and picked up 

x2 2x4x10
x1 2x2x8
x10 5/16" carriage bolts
x10 5/16"x18 nuts

I got started on painting the winch.


----------



## Talons (Sep 3, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Well tonight I went and picked up
> 
> x2 2x4x10
> x1 2x2x8
> ...


Bunks for the trailer?


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes. Dont I feel like a idiot for not saying it. :roll:


----------



## Talons (Sep 3, 2012)

No man, I just wanted to confirm what everyone already knew and I wasn't sure. Please don't feel like you an idiot, because you are not. Just look at the work you did. Not everyone can do that, man!

So, you gonna carpet them? What color?

Talons


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 3, 2012)

Haha I was joking about the idiot. But I do feel like one again cause I forget to mention in that post that I picked up 10x6 peice of indoor/outdoor grey at lowes.


----------



## Talons (Sep 3, 2012)

That should look nice. I know the carpet you are talking about. Right next to the green stuff, which is not as nice.

Talons


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Sep 3, 2012)

trailer is looking sharp!!! makes me start to think mine is needing attention!


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks!
Im going to try and bust the lug nuts off and get them cleaned up and paint the rims.
This week in the evenings I am going to finish the trailer up and get the boat primed!


----------



## russ010 (Sep 3, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Thanks!
> Im going to try and bust the lug nuts off and get them cleaned up and paint the rims.



PB Blaster... or this stuff at Academy called Corrosion X in the little red spray can... If you don't have either one of those - you can always pour Coke (seriously) on them and let it sit for about 5-10 min... that should be just long enough to eat off the rust if that's the problem you're having


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 4, 2012)

russ010 said:


> theyyounggun said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...


Thanks. I was going to try the coke. I'll try and remember to do it early tonight.


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 4, 2012)

Repainted the winch. It looks pretty good I think. Sorry for the low quality pic. It was with my Iphone. I got a nail through my shoe but it barely cut me. Its pretty sore though. Im gonna try and get the bunks cut tonight.


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 4, 2012)

Blurry but I used two cans of the primer. 1 more should finish it up. Low light and grainy but you get the picture


----------



## Talons (Sep 4, 2012)

Cool!

When mine gets back, the first thing I am doing is the fuel system, then I am taking the engine off the boat and the boat off the trailer. Unless I go fishing! :lol:


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 5, 2012)

Well I got the primer wrapped up.  Nows the fun part!!! SANDING!


----------



## Talons (Sep 5, 2012)

So, sanding is not fun?


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 5, 2012)

Nope! Haha but after I get the paint done Im gonna be on the home stretch! Its gonna fly by then!


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 13, 2012)

Havent been able to work on the boat in a while... Last night I got the bunks mostly mocked up. I still need to cut the bottom ones. I should be getting the registration back anyday. Im gonna try to order my lights and jack tonight. Just gotta get the bolts subset and covered in carpet


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 13, 2012)

I was looking and noticed all of the trolling motors say transom mount. Is there a way to make it work on the bow?


----------



## Talons (Sep 13, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> I was looking and noticed all of the trolling motors say transom mount. Is there a way to make it work on the bow?


Usually. With the Minn Kotas, you usually just have to undo a screw, spin the control head around and put the screw back in, voila, BOW mount!

That's how mine works!

Talons


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks I thought I heard of people doing that but wasnt sure. My plan is to buy a endura c2 55 pound and put a extension on the handle and try to find a used bow mount mount. Cause I really like the ease of popping in and out.


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 24, 2012)

Well I finnally got the trailer lights ordered. Ive been way to busy to work on the boat or trailer. And any extra time I have is in the deer woods.


----------



## theyyounggun (Nov 26, 2012)

Finnally got my bunks covered!  And the boat is on the trailer. Got a coat of sealer on the transom. I was given a free Minn Kota(older model) that runs out of the water but shorts out when in the water. So I am going to try and craigslist it and put it towards a new one. Im just going to get the boat done for maybe a lil duck hunting in the late season.


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 27, 2012)

That trailer is lookin sick man! Nice job, can't wait till I get the chance to do the same to mine!


----------



## theyyounggun (Nov 29, 2012)

Finnally gettin some free time! 2 coats on the transom. about to carpet the benches.


----------



## theyyounggun (Nov 29, 2012)

Got my tires off finnally. Its amazing what a ratchet strap, wd-40, craftsmen tools, cheater pipe and a little elbow grease can do


----------



## theyyounggun (Nov 30, 2012)

Did the bow stop. Not the pretiest but it will work!


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 1, 2012)

Mostly rewired trailer today. Cut a little plywood. Pics to come tommorow


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 2, 2012)

I finished the trailer and it worked great. I took it to lowes and to try it out and get some hardware. It worked great. I pulled into the driveway. It worked great. I ate dinner. It worked great. I crimped two of the wires. Now when you hit either one of the blinkers they both flash like hazard lights. When I hit the hazards nothing happened. Breaks and headlights work. Anybody else had this problem/know what wrong?


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 9, 2012)

The transom is in... it has 4 coats of spar on each side... I have to go buy some more SS hardware and some 5200. But saturday im gonna take it to the lake and paddle around!


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 12, 2012)

That sucker is lookin like time to do some bass huntin! Especially that trailer bud, wish mine was as clean as that!


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 12, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> That sucker is lookin like time to do some bass huntin! Especially that trailer bud, wish mine was as clean as that!


Thanks!Last night i screwed down my back bench cover and got the carpet semi cut. My goal for today is to go pick up some 5200 and carpet glue and start getting this transom done. Iam still on track to go paddle around on saturday. And in the mean time I am working on that hole in the front bench. I have decided to build a small front deck. That way I can have a small casting platform but some storage as well. I will put a hatch in it to keep batterys and life jackets, anchor, etc...


Shopping List:
5200
carpet glue
SS hardware
carpet


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 12, 2012)

Picked up 5200 and carpet glue. Pics to come soon.


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 12, 2012)

I had to go to Walmart for some milk. So acourse I had to go to the fishing/hunting/boating section to make sure I wasnt missing anydeals. Well I wasnt but I did get 2 6.5 inch cleats. I got the transom saver marked out on the plywood. Going to cut it out tommorow and get it sparred up.


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 15, 2012)

The rear bench is completly glued, and the front only has the top done. Cleats are in as well. Pics to come tonight when I take the bracing off. Hopefully Ill get started on the deck tommorow. May try to make a trip to get SS hardware tonight.

BTW, that carpet glue will clear you sinuses up!


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 15, 2012)

Ran out of carpet adhesive. Going to pick some more up tommorow. Hopefully going to start 5200 tommorow. Going to try and start the framing for the front deck as well.


----------



## Work2Fish (Dec 16, 2012)

Coming along nice. I've been following your build. 

Andy


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks. Going to pick up some strong ties.


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 16, 2012)

Didnt get as much time as I hoped to get today but I got the deck mostly built just gotta get the deck cut. I love the storage bins. After a little bit of tricky table/mighter saw cuts I was able to cut grooves. I can pull out the bins to put things under I dont need as much. Rope,first aid kit, and probably a extra rod/reel. I can fit 4 plano's in each one plus some little tools on each side.


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 20, 2012)

SS hinges, trolling motor, and hatch pulls should be here christmas eve. Ive started working on the template for the deck.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 20, 2012)

looking good bud... one thing about the first aid kit under the bins - I tried that once... slit my finger on something then bled like a pig all over my tackle to get to the bandaids underneath the bins... put some bandaids in a zip lock and treat it like tackle - you'll have less to clean up later


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 20, 2012)

russ010 said:


> looking good bud... one thing about the first aid kit under the bins - I tried that once... slit my finger on something then bled like a pig all over my tackle to get to the bandaids underneath the bins... put some bandaids in a zip lock and treat it like tackle - you'll have less to clean up later


Thanks! I'm glad you said that! I'm lovin your build


----------



## newboater13 (Dec 22, 2012)

How did you go about put the carpet is it just glued?


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 22, 2012)

newboater13 said:


> How did you go about put the carpet is it just glued?


There is 3/8 ply on top of the rear seat screwed down and the carpet is draped over it glued to the sides and top.


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm going to have the TM on the transom at the beginning till I get a OB. But anyways... What type of battery do I need?


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 22, 2012)

What do y'all think about this?

https://littlerock.craigslist.org/boa/3432333303.html


----------



## JMichael (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like it's in good condition although the tiller arm looks to be a different shade of blue that the motor for whatever reason. I'd still shoot him an offer of about 550 and see what happened. 

Or, you could try a lowball offer on this 15hp ele start as long as it runs good. :mrgreen:
https://littlerock.craigslist.org/boa/3481200287.html


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 22, 2012)

JMichael said:


> Looks like it's in good condition although the tiller arm looks to be a different shade of blue that the motor for whatever reason. I'd still shoot him an offer of about 550 and see what happened.
> 
> Or, you could try a lowball offer on this 15hp ele start as long as it runs good. :mrgreen:
> https://littlerock.craigslist.org/boa/3481200287.html


I think I just fell in love.... I don't know how I didn't see that already. I'm going to have to contact him about it.


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 23, 2012)

I got my hatch pull in the mail today.

That's when I ran into the problem... I am using 3/8 inch decking. Because I already have all the wood I need and because I'm trying to watch my weight. :mrgreen: but that is when I realized that the hatch pull I about 5/8 inch deep. And where I am wanting to put it it would stop up on my bracing. A lot of you will be against how I fixed this but it will be okay. It won't be flush with the deck but where I am going to have it it will not be a big deal. 


What if did was simply take a piece of 3/8 and make it slightly bigger than the pull. I then used the jigsaw to cut out the shape so it would fit inside. And the cut a piece of carpet to wrap it in. So know it is sticking 3/8 above where the deck will be. 

I'm thinking I will be able to get the deck done by tommorow night. My hinges and trolling motor are supposed to get here sometime tommorow as well. 

Pics to come tonight.


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 23, 2012)

Added a couple peices of bracing since I am going with the 3/8 inch.


----------



## zseverns (Dec 23, 2012)

I would call a few marine shops and see if they have any on consignment. I got a 25hp xd mercury with a stainless steel prop that had a rebuilt carb new fuel line and water pump for $700 I got mine from a shop in searcy and he had a few 9.9 for around $350 so just try and see


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 23, 2012)

zseverns said:


> I would call a few marine shops and see if they have any on consignment. I got a 25hp xd mercury with a stainless steel prop that had a rebuilt carb new fuel line and water pump for $700 I got mine from a shop in searcy and he had a few 9.9 for around $350 so just try and see


Thanks for the info. Tommorow I will look around and try to give a few people a call


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 9, 2013)

Well... Haven't had a update in a while. I was getting pretty good work done until that snow and ice. The deck is almost done. Until I got the flu two days ago  . Hopefully will be able to work this weekend. I barely have enough power to stand up.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 10, 2013)

How I would I measure to check my boat to see of it is a short shaft?


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 10, 2013)

Which one would y'all say do?


https://littlerock.craigslist.org/boa/3518729931.html


https://littlerock.craigslist.org/boa/3518810261.html


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 10, 2013)

?? Both links are the same?


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 10, 2013)

RAMROD said:


> ?? Both links are the same?


Edited now!


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 10, 2013)

OK that makes it simple for me.....the Evinrude!!!! But then I have used and abused them for 25+ years, run like a timeX and are easy to work on when needed.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok. Good. I'm hopefully going to get to go down this weekend to duck hunt. If I do I can go by and look at it.


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 10, 2013)

That is about the high average price around my area for that motor.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 10, 2013)

RAMROD said:


> That is about the high average price around my area for that motor.


Most are about that around here to.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm just curious but why are you only looking at 9.9's? Is it your boat restrictions or are they hp restricted lakes down by you?


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 11, 2013)

theyyounggun said:


> RAMROD said:
> 
> 
> > That is about the high average price around my area for that motor.
> ...


Because most of the 15 are a little but out of my budget. And I am going to use this boat a lot for duck hunting in 9.9 restrictions


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 12, 2013)

well today I had planned to have the deck screwed down. But when I woke up I found out my truck had been broken into. That took a couple hours of boat time away. I came out pretty good but my neighbor owns a pool service and had ALOT of moneys worth taken. But I did get the hatch cut out. So maybe tommorow will be a good work day! I may have to drive the boat to church and lowes though. Its turning into a monsoon! haha


----------



## JMichael (Jan 12, 2013)

Yea, the radar ain't looking real good right now is it. :shock:


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 12, 2013)

JMichael said:


> Yea, the radar ain't looking real good right now is it. :shock:


for the north east! we are just about out of it now!


----------



## JMichael (Jan 12, 2013)

Got any idea how many inches of rain you guys got from it?


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 12, 2013)

around 3!


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 13, 2013)

Didn't get any work done but I got more supplies.

All of the hardware to finish transom.
Hardware to mount the hinges and pull.
And carpet

When we get a little bit warmer weather I will be able to do 5200. Just to cold right now.

I'm not good with electrical. Will someone please tell me what gauge wire and what size breaker ( if I need one) I will need? A 40 pound minn Kota from front of boat to back.and I will be using a minn Kota TM plug to.

I did get the head flipped today though.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 13, 2013)

I believe 6-8 gauge with a 50 amp breaker would work. 

BTW I got 4.2" of rain from that storm. That's 5.3" total in the last few days which will go a long way toward restoring the water levels of 2 local lakes around here.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 13, 2013)

JMichael said:


> I believe 6-8 gauge with a 50 amp breaker would work.
> 
> BTW I got 4.2" of rain from that storm. That's 5.3" total in the last few days which will go a long way toward restoring the water levels of 2 local lakes around here.



Thanks for the info.

That's good y'all got so much. Our local lake was helped pretty good to!


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 13, 2013)

Would it be okay to use a motor guide breaker?


----------



## JMichael (Jan 13, 2013)

Brand shouldn't matter, it's only the amp rating you need to be concerned with.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 13, 2013)

JMichael said:


> Brand shouldn't matter, it's only the amp rating you need to be concerned with.


That's what I thought


----------



## dahut (Jan 26, 2013)

Pluggin along


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 5, 2013)

A little update.... boat has been sitting in the garage with everything cut. I havent had time to do anything on it though except a little on the transom still waiting for warm enough weather for 5200. Im shooting to have it done by April 1st. got back on looking for a OB though.


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 14, 2013)

EXCELLENT condition! Still shooting for April 1st!


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 14, 2013)

just realized that i dont have a the pin for my trim...i think... anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 22, 2013)

I picked up a seat and 2 flush mount rod holders. The holes for the holders are drilled. The deck will have carpet by tommorow night.

I have a plan in my mind for mounting the seat where all I had to buy was the swivel.

Who knew that it could be 70 degrees one day and a couple days later its snowing on spring break! Only in Arkansas


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 23, 2013)

The mariner runs great! It a SOLID pee streem. I just need to find a deeper barrel to run it in. The bucket I have is to shallow and the hose cant keep up with how much water the prop throws out. I cant figure out where to put the earmuffs on it. It will only idle for a little while in neutral but im pretty sure once I get it where I can run it a while it will get the old gas burned out of it and it will be all good.


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 29, 2013)

After getting some cooperating weather the transom is finally SEALED! If the weather can hold out for me Saturday ill take her out on her maiden voyage!


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 29, 2013)

Had plans of spending the fine Friday fishing but looks like the weather is gonna put a damper on that.


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 29, 2013)

After doing a little snagging in the rain I got the seat mounted. Im going to try and build a extension out of PVC for my TM that way it reaches back to the bench.


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 30, 2013)

The deck is carpeted going to get hatch shaved down and covered/ installed tommorow to. Then I just. Have to sand down the 5200 and paint it and I'm "done"!


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 31, 2013)

The boat is pretty much done. I didn't say this at the beginning because I didn't want to get treated as a kid but I'm only 14! I'm pretty proud of myself I did pretty much all of it myself. I'll get some pics up soon


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Mar 31, 2013)

great find on the outboard! looks like a long shaft? (if so you will need a jack plate to raise it up higher on your transom) i have been wanting an older mariner soo bad! they are pretty similar to a yamaha... i saw you say you don't know where to put the ear muffs? this outboard doesn't use earmuffs.... it has a screw that you remove down by the propeller that you screw in an attachment that goes to a hose. 

good job on the progress and am looking forward to final pictures


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 31, 2013)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> great find on the outboard! looks like a long shaft? (if so you will need a jack plate to raise it up higher on your transom) i have been wanting an older mariner soo bad! they are pretty similar to a yamaha... i saw you say you don't know where to put the eaI muffs? this outboard doesn't use earmuffs.... it has a screw that you remove down by the propeller that you screw in an attachment that goes to a hose.
> 
> good job on the progress and am looking forward to final pictures


I can't use those earmuffs like you said but there is a different style I can use. And the screw. But I was lookin at the cavitation plate and it looks like it sits pretty level with the bottom. I just have to by a bolt at lowes so I can make the OB sit perfectly vertical.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Mar 31, 2013)

just looked in more detail at your outboard compared to mine... i was wrong it is not a long shaft so you are good to go!


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is a pic. It's cluttered from tools and such. But it is a long shaft #-o guess ill start looking for the cheapest jack plate I can find


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 31, 2013)

What y'all think?https://www.ebay.com/itm/Outboard-m..._Accessories_Gear&hash=item338091dca5&vxp=mtr


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 31, 2013)

https://www.dillon-racing.com/jackplate/plans/jack-plate-page-01.htm


----------



## theyyounggun (Apr 1, 2013)

The boat is officialy done! The deck is all finished up and I build my TM extension. Just hoping the cold weather will warm up on the weekend so I can take it out for a spin!


----------



## theyyounggun (Apr 3, 2013)

Some finished pics. I am going to run the wire under the deck but I haven't figured out exactly where I want it yet so I am waiting on that.


----------



## theyyounggun (Apr 4, 2013)

Took it out for some break in tonight and all I can say is I love it! After about 5 min of sputtering around it ran great. fishing Saturday and sunday


----------



## theyyounggun (Apr 7, 2013)

Put somewhere around 10 in the boat today. No size worth mentioning. Biggest was just a 2. Trolling motor is working great although I need to buy some wire so I can put the battery in the back because the front is to heavy and when we hit the smallest of wave we get sprayed. The TM extension may be the best $4 I've ever spent.


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice job man, boat turned out great!


----------



## misunderstood (May 19, 2016)

These from the ground up builds just amaze me looking at the beginning and then the finished product. Awesome job. Can't wait to start mine and just keep looking thru the old threads with similar size boats for ideas. Thanks for posting this for us new guys.


----------

